# Hate my foot control trolling motor...options?



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Besides just selling it, has anyone heard of an imaginative way to turn it into hand control? I am almost thinking of making a "control base" out of the foot control, to just be able to run it by hand. 

Ideally, I'd like to just convert it to hand control for little or no cost. But I'm not sure that is even close to being able to be done..

But I just wanted to throw the question out there, see if anyone has ever tried to tackle it.

Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Too many moving parts.
Sell it and use the cash to buy what you want.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm finding that trolling motors are a tricky thing. You buy one thinking it will be great and it turns out to be junk, or you get one that has all the bells and whistles, but wish it was more basic.........
I'd sell it and buy a new one, buy choose wisely.


----------

